

Show HN: Movie popularity API - milankragujevic
http://movpop.imilan.me/?ref=hn

======
charlieegan3
Just as a warning, IMDb are quite protective of their data and other 'IMDb
Apis' have had to shutdown / go elsewhere.

Cool project all the same.

~~~
milankragujevic
Thank you. I'm using Trakt.tv API, not iMDB API, and they don't appear to be
going away soon.

